# Confused about which way to go - any advice?



## Canonlygetbetter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, not sure where to post but just don't know what decisions to make!

Basically, we are confused as to where to go next as consultants give very different advice! We are going to do a third IVF ast this time last year but when my AMH came back at 1.9, I was told by consultant that we had a less than 5% chance but they had not enough research on trying naturally. So we cancelled, I took 3 months off work as unpaid leave as I was feeling stressed out with it all, we tried to enjoy life again and have been trying naturally since. I am 42 in July and also have endo.

My sister gave birth to a beautiful baby girl 6 weeks ago and it has become all consuming again!  I had a HSG a few weeks ago and was told all was fine (still have endo but tubes clear, no fibroids etc).  Saw another consultant who went from saying really only chance is donor eggs to ending the consultation saying that my best chance with own eggs is stimulated IVF and to do it sooner rather than later. I asked him about natural IVF, hysteroscopies etc and he said, no point!

I then recently had a telephone consultation with Serum, Greece who said that I have a reasonable chance of getting pregnant naturally and IVF is a waste of money as with low AMH just as much chance of getting pregnant naturally as on some months I should produce a reasonable egg. I am going to have hidden C tests and a couple of others.

CREATE in London seem to think that natural ivf is a good option for older women like me.

Also my consultant in the UK says don't do anything about endo as could make things worse. Serum think I should tackle the endo again due to the problems it can cause.

So that is three differing opinions on what is our best option!  Has anyone else experienced this and does any of you have any thoughts? I just don't know what to do for the best, money is tight so I want to feel like I am making the right decision.

Thanks for reading this and good luck to everyone

x


----------

